
Congress wants Facebook, Google, Apple, and Amazon emails as probe heats up - close04
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/congress-wants-facebook-google-apple-and-amazon-emails-as-probe-heats-up
======
ta68fgh5
Microsoft largely got a pass for over a decade (or fines that became the cost
of doing business), I can't see these companies being held to account, in the
US anyway.

